# Cloudhosting - PHP + NodeJS



## holzmensch (6. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem CloudHosting mit den folgenden Features:


PHP 5.4
MySQL
NodeJs
Redis oä
SSH Access
Git

Meine Anwendung braucht alle oben aufgeführten Features. Es gibt etliche bekannte Hosting, die ich ausprobiert habe, die aber nicht alle Anforderungen erfüllen. Ich würde ungern ein NodeJS und ein PHP Hosting haben, da ich immer Roundtrips in Kauf nehmen müsste, was dann ziemlich lange dauern könnte.

Oder macht es keinen Unterschied, wenn die Hosting bei seperaten Providern liegen, da bei einem Anbieter intern ich sowieso Roundtrips machen müsste? Bin mir da nicht so sicher, hoffe einer kann mir helfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## jeipack (7. August 2013)

Es ist zwar keine Antwort auf deine Frage, aber wunder nimmt es mich trotzdem 

In welchen Szenarios benutzt du den NodeJS UND PHP?


----------



## holzmensch (7. August 2013)

Meine ganze Seite und die Businesslogik ist in PHP (Laravel 4) und in NodeJS will ich Websockets und Jobs (Aufgaben) behandeln. Jobs und Queues könnte man natürlich auch problemlos in PHP anhandeln, doch finde ich die Websockets nicht so wirklich ausgereift und super angenehm umzusetzen. Außerdem geht es - soweit ich recherchiert habe - nicht ohne weiteres non-blocking Scripte in PHP laufenzulassen. In NodeJS ist es mit setTimeout etc problemlos möglich!


----------



## CPoly (8. August 2013)

Ich kann bisher http://www.heroku.com/ sehr empfehlen. Ist denke ich weltweit der bekannteste und größte PAAS Anbieter.

Node.js und PHP gibt es out of the box. git ist Pflicht, weil damit deployt wird. D.h. du hast bei Heroku immer einen Klon deines repos.

Mittels Add-ons (meist von Drittanbietern) kannst du redis und vieles weiter dazu buchen https://addons.heroku.com/

Inzwischen bietet Heroku auch Hosting in Europa (AWS Ireland).


----------

